# U By Kotex Tampons Voluntarily Recalled After Reports Of Pieces Getting Stuck Inside Women’s Bodies



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 12, 2018)

*Consumers are urged to discontinue use immediately*





Kimberly-Clark, the tampon’s manufacturer, says retailers have been alerted to remove the recalled product from shelves and post a notification in their stores. (Source: Andrew Weber/AP Images for U by Kotex and Walgreens) 
By Jessie Miller | December 12, 2018 at 12:41 PM CST - Updated December 12 at 1:42 PM 
(RNN) - Kimberly-Clark Corp. is voluntarily recalling its U by Kotex Sleek Tampons, Regular Absorbency, after receiving reports tampons are coming apart when women try to remove them from their bodies.

The company announced the recall on this week.

There have been some reports of users having to seek medical attention to remove tampon pieces left in the body.

Reports of other incidents related to the recall include infections, vaginal irritation, localized vaginal injury, and other symptoms.


According to the product website, no other U by Kotex-branded products are subject to this recall.

The company says consumers can identify this product by looking for specific lot numbers found on the bottom of the package.

The affected tampons were manufactured between Oct. 7, 2016 and Oct. 16, 2018 and were distributed between Oct. 17, 2016 and Oct. 23, 2018.


Consumers can find a full list of the recalled lot numbers on the U by Kotex website.


Consumers who have the product are urged to discontinue use immediately and contact Kimberly-Clark’s Consumer Service team at 1-888-255-3499.


----------



## Sosoothing (Dec 12, 2018)

Oh no!

I don't use these thankfully.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Dec 12, 2018)

I switched to organic cotton tampons a while ago but this is scary AF.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 13, 2018)

Ugh. These are the only tampons that work for me. 

Thanks for posting, op.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 13, 2018)

*There have been some **reports** of users having to seek medical attention to remove tampon pieces left in the body. 
 *
There's cotton, string and applicator.  What "pieces" are they talking about? **


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 13, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *There have been some **reports** of users having to seek medical attention to remove tampon pieces left in the body.
> *
> There's cotton, string and applicator.  What "pieces" are they talking about? **


i'm assuming the cotton breaks apart while inside or the string isn't secured to the cotton and when pulled leaves the cotton behind.


----------

